# ACM2006 - A spray of mud (official pic thread - post yours here!)



## red-haze.com (Jan 16, 2004)

*Trail pics*









Tall Surly dude









Zach Rockets









Ryan looks amazed


----------



## red-haze.com (Jan 16, 2004)

*ACM2006 - A spray of mud*

Good to see everyone, make new friends and enemies 
din't see a post yet, so started my own









Getting ready









Some Portlanders, Angela, Ryan, and Tim









Getting their picture taken...

more...


----------



## red-haze.com (Jan 16, 2004)

Walt flys like a blur









Tim acts surprised









Meatfoot survives


----------



## red-haze.com (Jan 16, 2004)

*Sunshine at last*









Lef-T rolls it out









Angela and Susan reflect on the day









*Dirty Bird!*


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Thanks, Bob. Please post more if you have 'em.

I took only jumpy, sometimes really dark video which I need to (learn to) edit. Some of it is pretty fun. Sure flattens everything, though.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's a few teasers for now. I'll try to post more tonight.



















I had a great time yesterday, and met lotsa cool folks. 60 riders came out, and everyone went home satisifed. It was fun to show off our trails, and I must say, most of them were in pretty great shape. We've put forth lotsa hard work on those trails, and it paid off, with extra miles, and better conditions. There was a little mud, but not too bad. We even got lucky with the weather, and didnt see any rain until we were done riding. It was truly the best ride of the summer.  
It was also great to see so many different DOD people, new and old, come together to pull the day off with out a hitch.


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks again for the great ride. Seems wierd to put these photos on the SS side but Meatfoot would smile on the endevor. Now let's see if I can make the photo side work. Round one it seems. Guess I can't hog server space with photos...


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Round too...wish I had more film for the day. Ya all take care.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

My first video clip: The Pubic Zone, 35 sec, 4.56MB, Quicktime format. Cheezy sound effects.

Please right-click and copy file: http://mtbtires.com/movies/acm06/pubic_zone.mov

A version without the sound effects. Much smaller file (1.7MB): http://mtbtires.com/movies/acm06/pubic_zone2.mov


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's some more pictures

The supersecret gravel pile









SSConny riding Barbie









She's into bondage









Randy Blue. He had the biggest camera, and looked like he knew what he was doing, so I'm looking forward to seeing a few of his shots.









Wreckless and TomL ready to ride









Sparticus reads the liability disclaimer, and announces that he's the best rider in all of Oregon.









the crowd looks skeptical









group shot before the ride









The mid ride snack wagon, serving salty sweets and hoppy treats









Boyd rolls up to the snack wagon









Eugene, from WIllamette Mountain Mercantile, rolls in for a snack









Randy gets a little assistance from "Pepe, his little mule"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Sparty's here, now the party can get started!



























Boyd just told Abe that he's pregnant









Meatfoot enjoys a banana, and Anthony enjoys a beer









Bob is crazy about proper nutrition









Sparticus leads a group into the intestinal tract









Shiggy practicing his "model" face









Cazloco rides it rigid









Eugene seranades Shuman with an Operetta while riding the trail









Lauri leads Lemurian Guy









Obviously, Wreckless would rather be at home, knitting or reading a romance novel


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Lswing back on the bike even though his knee throbs with pain with each revolution of the pedals.









Brandon back in the Pacific Northwet









beer colored glasses


















Albee on his fifth lap









Davey Sprocket, King of the Wild Frontire









Zack is faster than the speed of light









And now, back to a spontaneous gathering of freaks









Chris laughs to himself, knowing all the chicks are impressed that his clothes match the canopies









RedHaze and PinsNeedles stare at Chris in awe









ImaKlyde and HankHank, kings of the snack wagon









Shiggy and his new sponsor, Pepsi Extreme "so much caffeine, you need to wear a helmet"









Dirty little Barbie


















Well, our luck finally came to an end, and when we got back to our cars, the rain started. We crowded under the canopies, while Sparty and the General gave away bike booty.

Milt looks a little too happy. What's he drinking?









Anxiously awaiting their turn to win some classic bike componentry


















Sparty, General Coonskins, and Justin administer the raffle under the intense scrutiny of the State Attorney's office









Lou plays Production Assistant for Randy









That's all folks, see ya again next weekend at the ACM2 part Deaux.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Thanks again for the great ride. Seems wierd to put these photos on the SS side but M*

Thanks again for the great ride. Seems wierd to put these photos on the SS side but Meatfoot would smile on the endevor. Now let's see if I can make the photo side work. Round one it seems. Guess I can't hog server space with photos...


> Nobody in here will fault you for associating with "gearies". Great pics guys! Wish I could've gone. HMMMM...Next Year's less than 365 days away.
> 
> Obi...


----------



## SSconny (Dec 24, 2003)

great pics guys!! Really great to see so many folks out at this gathering.

I think the majority of us had an excellent time. The Whypass trail system has come a long way for the ACM! It was great meeting some new folks from around the area. Look forward to riding with you all at Barbie Camp, and if you're heading down to the goods,(Oakridge) let me know and we'll ride.

cheers-
SSconny
(Damien)


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

The run down Silva Boulette and following Walt on Redline.
4:06 run time, 3.2MB, Quicktime.

Please right-click and copy file: http://mtbtires.com/movies/acm06/silva_rl.mov


----------



## General Coonskins (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hammerheads are us*

I wanted to give who ever wanted it a complete tour of Whypass, so I lead the so called Hammer Head ride. Basically we did everything in the complex and had a lot of fun during the day. 15 riders in total. Enjoy the pictures.

1st set, Buttslide, 1st ever succesfull attempt at making it down goes to Eugene, but i didn't have the camera ready yet, so I got Anthony trying to make it harder. This is a good 45 degree downhill, about 300 yards long, with rut's and plenty of mud.


----------



## General Coonskins (Jan 6, 2004)

*Boyd on Buttslide*

Third rider to go down it ever. Making it look so easy.....


----------



## General Coonskins (Jan 6, 2004)

*SSConny & Barbie*

I think I can, I think I can....


----------



## General Coonskins (Jan 6, 2004)

*Bad Gurl Drop*

Local Chris
Abe "I am King"
I can't remember your name again
Jayce (sp?)
& Eugene


----------



## General Coonskins (Jan 6, 2004)

*Why we call it Buttslide*

Scott was told, more speed makes it easier, well.....


----------



## General Coonskins (Jan 6, 2004)

*Bad Gurl Drop 2*

Chris
Scott and Anthony
Anthony with no wheels on the ground (I have some video of him launching this http://www.disciplesofdirt.org/ and scroll down under first picture).


----------



## General Coonskins (Jan 6, 2004)

*Misc areas*

John climbing up Sallow
The train just behind John
Boyd and Abe riding the log


----------



## General Coonskins (Jan 6, 2004)

*A perfect end to a great day of riding*

Thanks all for letting us drag your butts around in our fun little winter zone, thanks to all the help that went into making it happen and thanks to Sparticas aka Dave for pulling it all together.

Barbie and a PBR, can't get much better than that.


----------



## LemurianGuy (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for a fun time everyone! You guys are doing a great job with Whypass, keep up the good work. See you at Mtn Bike Oregon this summer.
Ron


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

Sas!! Dude, my girlfriend will see these photos and she's going to be pissed when she finds out that I dress to 
match the canopies to impress the chicks! What were you thinking?!

Chris laughs to himself, knowing all the chicks are impressed that his clothes match the canopies


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

cazloco said:


> Sas!! Dude, my girlfriend will see these photos and she's going to be pissed when she finds out that I dress to
> match the canopies to impress the chicks! What were you thinking?!
> 
> Chris laughs to himself, knowing all the chicks are impressed that his clothes match the canopies


 And it's so apparent that all the chicks in the area are looking straight at you Chris, especially Angela right behind you in that shot. She's obviously got the hots for you :>
Tim


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Tim, you're missing the obvious. Angela's jacket matches Chris's also. She's just standing there playing hard to get, waiting for her perfect metch to come say hello, and take her away from all those non-canopy-matching idiots.

Notice that the guy making moves on her is wearing a vest that is too damn dark, and doesnt quite match the canopies. He's guaranteed to strike out.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

*Buttslide*

Our group (Slackers) missed Buttslide which is to bad because buttsliding happens to be my particular area of expertise. We've got a simular section over here on the coast but we generally ride up it (well some of us do). I'll keep practicing (its easy for me) my buttsliding skills for next time. Looks like fun.

Happy Trails
jolly



General Coonskins said:


> I wanted to give who ever wanted it a complete tour of Whypass, so I lead the so called Hammer Head ride. Basically we did everything in the complex and had a lot of fun during the day. 15 riders in total. Enjoy the pictures.
> 
> 1st set, Buttslide, 1st ever succesfull attempt at making it down goes to Eugene, but i didn't have the camera ready yet, so I got Anthony trying to make it harder. This is a good 45 degree downhill, about 300 yards long, with rut's and plenty of mud.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

jollybeggar said:


> Our group (Slackers) missed Buttslide which is to bad because buttsliding happens to be my particular area of expertise. We've got a simular section over here on the coast but we generally ride up it (well some of us do). I'll keep practicing (its easy for me) my buttsliding skills for next time. Looks like fun.
> 
> Happy Trails
> jolly


No way you could begin to ride UP Buttslide, Jolly. Not quite the 45 degree slope 'Skins claims but even in the dry it requires grabbing the brush to pull yourself up.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

shiggy said:


> No way you could begin to ride UP Buttslide, Jolly. Not quite the 45 degree slope 'Skins claims but even in the dry it requires grabbing the brush to pull yourself up.


 I'm not at all sure I could even make it up Buttslide with my Honda XR400 when traction's good.

Buttslide is steep and long.

Jolly, next year (if not before), we'll take you over to Buttslide so you can have a look. The photos above don't do it justice.

--Sparty


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Ooooh, here is some fuel for those SS guys (by tha wa I cnt speel animore seeemslike). Hey Meatfoot, bet your bike is already clean...can ya find the chain in that mess. The rear cog was so clogged that once the mud had dried, it would force the chain out off the teeth! Tim said that some of the trails were new, but I didn't know there was cement mixed in. Will have to bring a portable pressure washer for the next ACM; then again, maybe not, the mud does look kinda kool being a different color than the stuff in Portland.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

hiawatharider said:


> Ooooh, here is some fuel for those SS guys (by tha wa I cnt speel animore seeemslike). Hey Meatfoot, bet your bike is already clean...can ya find the chain in that mess. The rear cog was so clogged that once the mud had dried, it would force the chain out off the teeth! Tim said that some of the trails were new, but I didn't know there was cement mixed in. Will have to bring a portable pressure washer for the next ACM; then again, maybe not, the mud does look kinda kool being a different color than the stuff in Portland.


Hey H-rider, sorry I missed you guys on Saturday. I lost my wallet on Friday night somewhere between Meadows and Gov't Camp and I didn't feel it would be prudent for me to drive us down to the Meat at speeds that would certainly have exceeded the limit. Rather than having fun, I spent most of Saturday morning at the DMV. What IS the penalty for driving without a license in this state?

About the pressure washer, there would have been a 5-Gal garden sprayer in the car for our bikes (specifically for your bike as it would have been in the back due to the lefty.)

I haven't even been on a bike since that cold day we all rode with the Merry Cranksters. Sad.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Thanks for all the awesome pics*

Bummed that I missed out on this one, but all these great photos made it feel like I was there. Thanks for the fake memories. See y'all at the HC.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

hiawatharider said:


> Hey Meatfoot, bet your bike is already clean...can ya find the chain in that mess.


No, it sits where we dropped it. There is mud on the truck, however. So apparently, high speed driving/bike washing is the prefered method of cleaing a bike. 



hiawatharider said:


> The rear cog was so clogged that once the mud had dried, it would force the chain out off the teeth!


Thank the clay component for that. Nuff science.

Smudge, sorry you had to spend the day at DMV. Hope it all turns out OK from here on. Let us plan a ride in the near future....like Spring BC?


----------



## lswing (Mar 13, 2004)

*Yep!*



hiawatharider said:


> Ooooh, here is some fuel for those SS guys (by tha wa I cnt speel animore seeemslike). Hey Meatfoot, bet your bike is already clean...can ya find the chain in that mess. The rear cog was so clogged that once the mud had dried, it would force the chain out off the teeth! Tim said that some of the trails were new, but I didn't know there was cement mixed in. Will have to bring a portable pressure washer for the next ACM; then again, maybe not, the mud does look kinda kool being a different color than the stuff in Portland.


Your bike has been WhyPassed! I've looked at that identicle mix of mud and needles on my drivetrain many a night. Tis' some damn fun riding out there. Glad ya'll had fun and thanks for joining us on a ride!

Seeya
-L


----------



## lef-t (May 28, 2004)

*I took 233 pics, here's the best of the bunch*

I really had a good time, it was very hard but everyone had a great time. I rode with the intermediate group, my 2x3 skipped a lot and I was stuck with my 36x30 gear most of the time. The slick mud was fun, but wacked my gearie, single speeds rule!

I was lost after about three hours of riding. It's too confusing for me even after riding there many times, mostly at night.

I hadn't riden with the DOD in a long time, they really made me feel welcome. I met a few new friends and a lot of old ones.

Thanks to all who helped organize this fun event, and building some really cool trails.

I enjoyed the chow, I had two beers and a lot of chips.

I saw a lot of vultures and rigid single speeds. The best riders in the northwet were there.

I'm very glad I moved here, the bike culture is alive and well in these parts. It seems like everyone is an expert cyclist. It's an amazing thing to hangout with all these great folks.


----------



## lef-t (May 28, 2004)

*more pics from Lef-t*



lef-t said:


> I really had a good time, it was very hard but everyone had a great time. I rode with the intermediate group, my 2x3 skipped a lot and I was stuck with my 36x30 gear most of the time. The slick mud was fun, but wacked my gearie, single speeds rule!
> 
> I was lost after about three hours of riding. It's too confusing for me even after riding there many times, mostly at night.
> 
> ...


I was really having fun, I love riding with fun people,


----------



## lef-t (May 28, 2004)

*why pass*



lef-t said:


> I was really having fun, I love riding with fun people,


Most of the trails are accessed from paved or gravel logging roads, it's hard to tell where you are at. I was nice to just follow and not worry about anything.


----------



## lef-t (May 28, 2004)

*It was nice to see old friends*



lef-t said:


> Most of the trails are accessed from paved or gravel logging roads, it's hard to tell where you are at. I was nice to just follow and not worry about anything.


I enjoyed the fine feast of beer and chips and other goodies. Lot's of single speeders, they had the best set up for the mud, but the climbs were pretty tough.


----------



## lef-t (May 28, 2004)

*Trail 90*



lef-t said:


> I saw lots of Vultures, they seemed to be the favorite. Everyone had mud flaps, for good reason.


I used to ride a trail 90 honda in arizona, it was the best motorcycle I ever owned, I put 11000 miles on mine looking for Indian ruins. It took me back seeing this one.


----------



## lef-t (May 28, 2004)

*During the lunch break I took pics of single speeds on the ground.*



lef-t said:


> I enjoyed the fine feast of beer and chips and other goodies. Lot's of single speeders, they had the best set up for the mud, but the climbs were pretty tough.


I saw lots of Vultures, they seemed to be the favorite. Everyone had mud flaps, for good reason.


----------



## lef-t (May 28, 2004)

*Red Haze*



lef-t said:


> I used to ride a trail 90 honda in arizona, it was the best motorcycle I ever owned, I put 11000 miles on mine looking for Indian ruins. It took me back seeing this one.


I like to ride with Red Haze, he's funny and an excellent single speeder, I love his rigid big tire concept. He loves to clean log rides.

There are lots a weird stuffed toys in these woods. I had to stop for a pic of the m&m dude.


----------



## lef-t (May 28, 2004)

*My last two pics, me and shiggy's bikes after the ride*



lef-t said:


> I like to ride with Red Haze, he's funny and an excellent single speeder, I love his rigid big tire concept. He loves to clean log rides.
> 
> There are lots a weird stuffed toys in these woods. I had to stop for a pic of the m&m dude.


Shiggy has one of the coolest rides in the woods, I like taking pics of him and his bike.

I really appreciate Don, he knows a lot of cool stuff about bikes. I wish I could live in Westfir like him.

There were lot's of celebrity riders at the all cummers meet. Everyone had a great time and the rain held off until we were done.

I almost never wash my bike, but I did after this ride. It's in the gear I rode most of the day, 36x30.


----------



## General Coonskins (Jan 6, 2004)

*Lot's of good pic's*

this thread is getting huge with pictures, love them all but it took my DSL 4 tries before it loaded them all.

Great picture essay from Left-T, man we don't get to ride together enough. Maybe we can get you out on some more rides this year with the gang.

Keep em' coming.

The General


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Sunset/Bloddy Stump/Donsled, following Sparty part of the way.
5:38 run time, 7.1MB, Quicktime.

Please right-click and copy file: http://mtbtires.com/movies/acm06/sunset.mov


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

lef-t said:


> I like to ride with Red Haze, he's funny and an excellent single speeder, I love his rigid big tire concept. He loves to clean log rides.
> 
> There are lots a weird stuffed toys in these woods. I had to stop for a pic of the m&m dude.


That's funny, I've never noticed the yellow M&M guy. Where is he hiding?


----------



## lswing (Mar 13, 2004)

*Stay High trail...*

The descent into the benched area with the roots. There is that big branch/tree over the trail. Watch you head


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

lswing said:


> The descent into the benched area with the roots. There is that big branch/tree over the trail. Watch you head


 M&M Guy's name is Woody. Can you tell why? 

--Sparty


----------

